# Blue acara salt treatment for ich



## Vancous (Nov 22, 2016)

Ok so I'm 99.99% sure my acara has ich the reason for the 0.01% is cause it's not on any other fish and rather than scratching himself he sits on a plant hiding. Also not of the other fish have I t. (4 angles, 3 young platies who are surprisingly doing very well, 2 bristlenose pelcos, 1 rainbow shark, 1 firemouth and a assortment of wild snails). The electric blue acara will run up and down the glass then just hide. He has a few white speckles on head and what might be body but it also could just be that's it's a female and not a male. (Females go white for mating). I've had the acara for about 1-2 months now. The tank only has is at 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites and ~20nitrates. I go ahead and treat with salt because raising the temps to anything past 80 will kill fish. It's a 55 gal tank and the instructions say 1tsp per 5 gal so I've have added 11tsp (6 first day, 5 second day). Should I add more salt or do you all think this is good or should I go ahead and continue with the weekly water change?


----------



## My2butterflies (Jul 31, 2016)

Have you removed the snails before salting the tank? I'd worry the salt will kill them and you'll get an ammonia spike from the die off. 
I personally use kordon herbal ich treatment for tanks with snails.

Without a picture it's impossible to confirm ich or not. But it is possible for only one or a few to have it. Stressed fish and sick fish will be the first affected. 
Be sure to vacuum your substrate really well and do big water changes before any treatment/redosing.


----------



## Vancous (Nov 22, 2016)

Ok thanks and the snails aren't to big of a deal. They were an accident to start. I'm also not to worried about a die off because one of the fish in the tank apperantly likes snail (there are snail shell at the bottom that are empty) so even if a few die then one of the fish will eat them.


----------

